# HDN - Haddington Resources



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

HDN Break out

Only 55m shares on issue @ 20c Mkt Cap = $11m

Cash $4m+

Uranium Project in N.T. where research by company has shown good previous exploration results

Significant values are:
*19m @ 0.12% (2.63 lb/t) U3O8*;
*9m @ 0.18% (4.06 lb/t) U3O8 (inc 3m @ 0.53% (11.7 lb/t) U3O8);*
8m@ 0.036% (0.79 lb/t ) U3O8;
and the presence of torbernite, a secondary uranium mineral, was reported.
Limited scout RC drilling by Dominion in the area returned:
9m @ 0.047% (1.03 lb/t) U3O8 & 0.098% Cu;
8m @ 0.027 (0.59 lb/t) U3O8 ;

Watch out!


----------



## julles (3 April 2007)

Yes, I bought on the announcement.   It looks very promising.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

I'm surprised it hasn't attracted more attention yet,

Fair Value based on peers would be a mkt cap closer to $20m = 36c


----------



## julles (3 April 2007)

I can't see as to why either, maybe since they are not drilling until next quarter?

 (RWE Aust Business News) - Haddington
Resources Ltd (ASX:HDN) has identified new uranium targets at its
Shoobridge project in the Northern Territory.
Ongoing literature research ahead of the commencement of an
extensive field exploration program in April has revealed several new
targets near the Liberator prospect, where anomalous uranium
mineralisation has been reported.
Additional anomalous uranium values have been identified from
previous exploration by Dominion Mining (ASXOM) in the early 1990's, in
three costeans approximately two kilometres to the north of the
previously identified costean.
Significant values are: 19m at 0.12pc uranium, 9m at 0.18pc and
8m 0.036pc.
The exploration program will involve systematic geochemical
sampling and ground mapping to define potential drill targets and results
are expected in the next quarter.


----------



## julles (3 April 2007)

Finally getting the interest it deserves now YTrader up 100% from opening trade this morning.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

Still think it should be closer to $20m or 36c


----------



## Beethoven (3 April 2007)

YOUNG_TRADER said:


> Still think it should be closer to $20m or 36c




lol hey YT havent you made enough on it already??? going up 114% isnt something to be sad about.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

Beethoven said:


> lol hey YT havent you made enough on it already??? going up 114% isnt something to be sad about.




Tears of joy my friend, tears of joy  

But I still think it should be higher, just going by peer comparisons


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (3 April 2007)

A few news articles I found 

http://www.theage.com.au/news/Busin...ge-more-than-62/2007/04/03/1175366221159.html

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story/1/50600/Haddington-shares-surge-on-uranium-targets

Should be a strong open tomoz


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 April 2007)

Didn't like the look of its depth this morning so I sold on open,

Still seems undervalued on a peer comparison, but it was a good trade nevertheless


----------



## robandcoll (4 April 2007)

Get back in again YT. Yesterday was just the start with this one. No buy on rumour sell on announcement.

Announcement was there.


----------



## mmmmining (4 April 2007)

Check out SMC tomorrow. It might repeat HDN's performance. The historic results are equally impressive. And even provided a map to show the location of the drilling.


----------



## robandcoll (5 April 2007)

Closed at 28.5c. Really confused with this one as there is no talk on all the boards about it but it is a long term strong one.


----------



## ALFguy (10 April 2007)

34c trading here so YT's prediction of 36c might be on the money.

I too am unsure why there's been so little interest in this stock.

Pretty good historical results, lowish mkt cap and sellers thin.

Already trading above it's original 'run up' price.


----------



## robandcoll (10 April 2007)

Someone likes it and they are an overseas interest:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070410/pdf/311vthd45ssm60.pdf


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (11 April 2007)

robandcoll said:


> Someone likes it and they are an overseas interest.
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070410/pdf/311vthd45ssm60.pdf




Umm that substantial shareholder has actually been selling not buying, so it seems they don't like it for some reason or another


----------



## stoxclimber (12 April 2007)

Big run today, 43c at last trade, sell stack also looking pretty thin.


----------



## julles (12 April 2007)

It seemed to take ages for the market to notice didn't it?


----------



## melbmade (12 April 2007)

Umm I go away for a week and come back to c this! Missed out on my entry price by about hmm 25c....lol


----------



## Uranium (12 April 2007)

Hello,

Is there an announcement pending?
Does anyone know?

Dom


----------



## ALFguy (12 April 2007)

Nothing expected, apart from a speeding ticket  

Hit 50c today.

Has run following the announcement of historic results. Looks like they may have something. Also, market cap was very low.


----------



## Uranium (12 April 2007)

Hello,  Should see more results in next few days.One of the stocks to watch.

Dom


----------



## robandcoll (12 April 2007)

Looks like we will  -   Trading Halt


----------



## ALFguy (12 April 2007)

Uranium said:


> Hello,  Should see more results in next few days.One of the stocks to watch.
> 
> Dom




What makes you say that?  

See you posted before the trading halt.


----------



## Uranium (13 April 2007)

Hello AFLGUY,

If you have access to the company announcements you will find some direction of where and what the company is doing.


Haddington Resources Ltd (ASX: HDN) is pleased to announce that several new
uranium targets have been identified at its Shoobridge Project in the Northern
Territory.
Ongoing literature research ahead of the commencement of an extensive field
exploration program in April has revealed several new targets near the Company’s
Liberator Prospect (see ASX: Uranium Exploration - Lake Barlee & Shoobridge, 28
February 2007) where anomalous uranium mineralisation (costean sampling
8m@141ppm U (0.37 lb/t U3O8) has been reported.
Additional anomalous uranium values have been identified from previous exploration
by Dominion Mining in the early 1990’s, in three costeans approximately two
kilometres to the north of the previously identified costean.


Cheers 

Dom


----------



## Sean K (13 April 2007)

Uranium said:


> Hello AFLGUY,
> 
> If you have access to the company announcements you will find some direction of where and what the company is doing.....
> 
> Dom



Dom, this news has already been presented. It was ann on 3 April. Alfguy knew this:



			
				Alfguy said:
			
		

> Has run following the announcement of historic results.




Do you have any 'new' information? Cheers. kennas


----------



## Uranium (13 April 2007)

Hi Kennas,

 I was only reffering to the past announcements. I have not had any new information. I only base my opinion on the previous anns.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## robandcoll (14 April 2007)

Dom,
Do you hold this stock?


----------



## Uranium (14 April 2007)

Hello robandcol,

Yes I hold a small parcel of this stock and had purchased early last week, but i had no idea that it would be in trading halt with news to come. Purely speculative.

Dom


----------



## Uranium (17 April 2007)

Hello investors,

HDN is to come out of trading halt today will it be good news or bad.  No announcement yet anyone, care to guess?

Dom


----------



## Uranium (18 April 2007)

Hello HDN fans,

Finally an announcement yesterday, would of thought it was good news a company acquiring another large company. But what do i know.

Cheers 
Dom 

17 April 2007 ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
HADDINGTON TO ACQUIRE PROFITABLE SERVICES AND
MINERALS GROUP
• Haddington to acquire Minvest International Corporation, a profitable
diversified services and minerals group with operations in Australia,
Indonesia and Madagascar.
• The services business includes drilling, geophysics, project assessment
and management and has generated EBITDA of approximately A$3 million.
• The combined mineral portfolio will include uranium, coal, lignite,
tantalum, gold and garnet in Australia, Madagascar and Indonesia.
• The combination of the two businesses will create a vertically integrated
resources company with a strong cash flow and a large portfolio of highly
prospective tenements.
• The acquisition is subject to due diligence and shareholder approval.
Haddington (ASX: HDN) is pleased to announce that it has entered into an
agreement to acquire all of the issued shares of Minvest International Corporation
(Minvest), an unlisted diversified services and minerals group with operations in
Australia, Indonesia and Madagascar.
Under the agreement, which is subject to satisfactory completion of due diligence
and shareholder approval by 31st May 2007, Haddington will issue 45.6 million
shares as consideration to Minvest shareholders who will enter into a voluntary
escrow in respect of these shares for a period of between two and three years,
providing strong incentive to Minvest principals to continue to drive the value of the
merged business.
The Directors of Haddington strongly endorse the transaction which will transform
the Company into a diversified resources group with a substantial cash flow and a
large portfolio of prospective mineral projects.
The Minvest Group has reported an average un-audited EBITDA of approximately $3
million per year since 2005 and expects its operations to grow into the future.This
cash flow will significantly enhance Haddington’s ability to explore its mineral
projects.
HADDINGTON RESOURCES LIMITED 17th April 2007
2
In addition to the services businesses, Haddington will assume the Minvest portfolio
of mineral projects which together with Haddington’s existing portfolio of mineral
assets, will provide Haddington with a large inventory of exploration projects across
a range of commodities and will provide a new direction for its exploration efforts.
Uranium (Madagascar, 80%)
Minvest Madagascar SA, an 80% subsidiary of Minvest, has title over three uranium
areas comprising 1,300 square kilometres in the south of Madagascar. The areas
are at an early stage of exploration, however, airborne radiometric carried out by the
French Commissariat a l’Energie Atomique and the United Nations Special Fund has
identified radioactive anomalies which were confirmed by Minvest through its follow
up ground reconnaissance.
Gold (Madagascar 100%)
Minvest Madagascar has a 100% interest in a gold lease at Antanimbary, to the
north of the capital Antananarivo. Exploration by others to date has revealed a high
grade gossanous quartz gold anomaly where drilling has intersected two quartz
mineralized zones with elevated gold values.
Coal (Madagascar, 100%)
Minvest Madagascar has several coal leases in the well known Sakoa coal region.
Historic resource estimates for the entire region have ranged from several hundred
million tonnes to the French Bureau of Research Geology and Mines’ (BRGM)
estimate of as high as two billion tonnes.
Most of the region is generally under-explored with historical work focused on a
relatively small area in the vicinity of the old Sakoa mine. Minvest is investigating the
possibility of utilising its Sakoa coal areas as a domestic fuel source for power
generation and has tendered a proposal to the Government of Madagascar for the
development of a coal mine and power station at Sakoa.
Lignite (Madagascar 100%)
Minvest Madagascar has a lease over part of a known lignite area at Antanifotsy,
some 150 km south of the capital, Antananarivo. Minvest has carried out preliminary
exploration work on the area and is working in co-operation with adjacent lease
holders for joint development of the lignite resource to supply a lignite fired power
station for Antananarivo.
MANAGEMENT & BOARD CHANGES
Colin McCavana will continue in his role as Managing Director.
The existing board of Haddington will be complemented by the appointment of Mr
David Mason, currently General Manager of Minvest, as Director of Operations and
the appointment of an additional independent non executive director.
ABOUT MINVEST
Minvest is a diversified group providing a range of mining services. Its principals
have significant international experience and expertise and have a successful track
HADDINGTON RESOURCES LIMITED 17th April 2007
3
record in all facets of resource exploration and mining, including the discovery and
development of a number of medium and large scale coal mines in Indonesia.
The services business provides a range of mineral services, ranging from contract
drilling, geophysical services, project assessment and project management to
advanced geological computer modelling and mine planning.
Its clients have included prominent mining and energy companies such as BHP
Billiton, Xstrata, Anglo, Origin Energy, Bumi Resources and New Hope Corporation
at the mines of Adaro, Arutmin, Kaltim Prima in Indonesia and Oaky Creek, Moura,
Blackwater, Norwich Park, Crinum and Goonyella in Australia.
In recent years the group has moved towards mine ownership and management in
its own right. A new business plan has been implemented to meet these objectives
and accordingly a number of mineral projects have been acquired.
ABOUT HADDINGTON
Haddington listed in July 2001 on the back of a licence agreement with Sons of
Gwalia for the development of the Bald Hill Tantalum Mine. The Bald Hill project
was brought into production on time and within budget and Haddington subsequently
became a successful tantalum producer, supplying approximately 5% of world
production.
The demise of Sons of Gwalia in 2004 resulted in some major structural changes to
the tantalum industry. Low cost production from central and eastern Africa has also
depressed tantalite prices and demand for higher cost concentrates has reduced
markedly.
These factors have made the Company’s remaining tantalite resources marginal,
therefore, it is looking to other mineral opportunities for its future development.
The Company has also built a substantial portfolio of exploration tenements around
its tantalum business. These tenements have also exhibited potential for other
mineral occurrences. The recent announcement on the Shoobridge uranium areas
highlights this potential.
The directors believe that the Minvest transaction provides Haddington with an
outstanding opportunity, through the combined large and diverse mineral exploration
portfolio and the re-establishment of substantial cash flow, to emulate its previous
success as a miner.
ON BEHALF OF THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS OF
HADDINGTON RESOURCES LIMITED.
Colin McCavana
Managing Director
Telephone +61 8 9488 5100


----------



## moneymajix (20 July 2007)

Last post on this stock was in April.

No mention of the rights issue!


Anyway yesterday's ann.

19 Jul 2007 17:58 Issue Closes Over Subscribed 


After the rights issue closed the share price dropped substantially.


However, it has been slowly inching back up. Currently 29c.


Good prospects imo and holding for more increases.


----------



## moneymajix (25 July 2007)

Options up over 31%

Good ann.

HADDINGTON COMPLETES DUE DILIGENCE AND IS PROCEEDING TO COMPLETION OF MINVEST ACQUISITION

Haddington (ASX: HDN) is pleased to announce that it has completed its due diligence enquiries for the acquisition of Minvest International Corporation and is continuing to negotiate to finalise the terms of the Transaction Agreement.
Minvest is a diversified minerals group with a portfolio of mineral properties and a mining services business. It has significant international experience and expertise and a successful track record in all facets of resource exploration and mining, including the discovery and development of a number of medium and large scale coal mines in Indonesia.
The Minvest services business provides a range of mineral services, ranging from contract drilling, geophysical services and project assessment.


----------



## moneymajix (26 July 2007)

Moving again today.

Options at 12c which is up 20%


Shares - 32c, up over 10%


Nice to see the movement so early after receiving the 23c shares and the free oppies in the rights issue a couple of days ago.


More to come imo.


----------



## moneymajix (9 August 2007)

Share price - 25c 

Let's see if this gives the share price a deserved leg up...

Announcement 

MINVEST TRANSACTION AGREEMENT
Haddington (ASX: HDN) wishes to announce that the Parties to the agreement for
Haddington to acquire all of the issued shares of Minvest International Corporation
(ASX Announcement 17 April 2007) have finalised their formal Transaction
Agreement.
Due diligence enquiries were completed in late July and the Company will now move
to completion of the transaction and integration of the Minvest businesses with those
of Haddington.
The Minvest transaction brings significant benefit to Haddington. The Company will
assume the Minvest portfolio of mineral projects and the Minvest services business,
including 25 operating drill rigs. When combined with Haddington’s existing portfolio
of mineral assets, the Minvest assets will provide Haddington with a new direction for
its exploration and development efforts based on;
• A prospective portfolio of mineral properties covering exploration to near term
production potential.
• A significant cash flow augmenting good cash reserves & excellent exploration
& production upside.
• The expertise, skills & commitment to grow the Company through development
of its mineral projects and services business.
• Real potential to recommence production through development of the Balline
Garnet and Tabalong Coal projects.
• Growth potential of the Minvest services business through modernisation and
the acquisition of additional equipment to enable new contracts to be won.
The directors believe that the Minvest transaction provides Haddington with an
outstanding opportunity, through the combined large and diverse mineral exploration
portfolio and the re-establishment of substantial cash flow, to emulate its previous
success as a miner.


----------



## moneymajix (20 September 2007)

Up over 15% today to 26.5c

Sp appreciation over recent days.

Very few sellers.

Some large buy orders, too.
I wonder if the half million @ 24c is the real deal?


----------



## moneymajix (21 September 2007)

Options were up over 37% yesterday, to 9.9c.

Buyer now at 10c. With the next seller at 15c


Not much for sale in either options or shares.


----------



## moneymajix (21 September 2007)

Options up over 21% today.

Those for sale at 12c - gone.


So, since yesterday oppies are up around 60%.

Next oppies for sale @ 13c.


Heads @ 27c.


----------



## moneymajix (21 September 2007)

I will make a note and no one (except maybe the mods) seems likely to read it, I guess.

Oppies 13c.

Correct me if I am wrong, on 14th September the options were 6.5c. Today closed at 13c.

*100% increase in 6 trading days.*

LOL to holders, wherever you are!


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

Interesting. Recent buying in HDN.


http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070928/pdf/314vl6hjrgrznb.pdf

and

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070928/pdf/314vkpzrjhft31.pdf


SP - 26.5c
Options - 14c


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Interesting. Recent buying in HDN.
> 
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070928/pdf/314vl6hjrgrznb.pdf
> ...



MM, just to interupt the monologue.....got any information except price movements and course of sales? 

Looks to have come up against a wall of resistance at 30 ish cents....

What should it be valued at?


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

Hi Kennas

I was even boring myself!




There is a resistance level at 29-30 cents. 
If breaks 30 cents and holds well, it has potential to take off.
(I did post this comment on my ASF blog).



Lots of prospects - coal, iron, uranium, garnet & a consulting business.


----------



## Sean K (29 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> garnet & a consulting business.



garnet? Isn't that a colour, or a bird or some sort? Maybe something that women wore in summer in the 1850s?


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

Kennas

RE: Garnet 

Garnet is still popluar. I think your parnter would like them especially if matched with emeralds.

I believe they are a bit less expensive than rubies, although a similar colour.


PS: have you had a chance to nip around to the LAT office in Miraflores (nice area, by the way)?

You might be able to find out something to our benefit!




PSS: I did make an alert to price rises. Options increased over 100% in a relatively short space of time. So, money was there to be made & I did.


----------



## moses (29 September 2007)

Hmmm... I haven't been paying much attention lately, but HDN provides a far more attractive SMA chart than anything else on my watchlist. I can't buy it as I have no cash atm, so I've picked it for the stock comp instead.


----------



## moneymajix (29 September 2007)

Hi Moses 

Thanks for your post. It is appreciated.

I am a bit slim on "facts" but sometimes in the market we get some clues. 


rising share price
accumulation?
new initial shareholder notice


Combine this with HDN's rather nice looking projects.

Now, your chart adds to the technical side of things.


Wishing you luck with the competition.


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

Could be a breakout ?

32c, up 18.519% 


Next seller at 39c and only a couple of sellers.

About 100,000 shares for sale.

Who wants 'em?


----------



## moneymajix (11 October 2007)

Satisfying sort of feeling.

last price 36c. Maybe it has broken out after all.

Up 33.333%


Options are up 37.5%


Thanks, Moses, for your chart in September.


Happy days!


----------



## moneymajix (18 October 2007)

Ann.

TABALONG COAL PROJECT ADVANCES TO RESOURCE
DRILLING STAGE

• Haddington has scheduled resource drilling to commence at its Tabalong
Coal Project in South Kalimantan.
• Three geological teams have carried out extensive mapping and sampling
throughout one of the two KPs and commenced work on the second.
• Additional coal outcrops have been identified and targets established for
drilling.
• Outcrop sampling has confirmed high calorific values with potential to
produce high quality thermal product.
• Two drill rigs contracted to commence drilling before month’s end.
Diversified resources company Haddington Resources (ASX:HDN) expects


----------



## moses (25 October 2007)

Suddenly the future of HDN isn't looking so rosy. Just thought I'd check seeing as I'm now losing my good position in the stock comp...


----------



## DionM (19 November 2007)

Another big drop today (against a mostly positive market).  HDN are going nowhere fast it seems?  I got in at the peak and it's been bad news ever since


----------



## SevenFX (19 November 2007)

DionM said:


> Another big drop today (against a mostly positive market).  HDN are going nowhere fast it seems?  I got in at the peak and it's been bad news ever since




Dion.

You may be interested in this thread discussion below
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8798

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## moneymajix (19 November 2007)

Tekkman

That is not nice.

Most unkind.


I don't believe it!

So many prospects.

Including coal. 


Did you know China is now a net importer of Coal?


:


----------



## SevenFX (19 November 2007)

moneymajix said:


> Tekkman
> 
> That is not nice. Most unkind. I don't believe it!
> 
> So many prospects. Including coal.  Did you know China is now a net importer of Coal? :




Hi moneymajix.

I don't follow or have/ever had shares HDN, so couldn't say anything about HDN.

I was merely replying back to Dion, and *his* experiences of buying at the top, while it traded down or sideways for that matter.

Definetly not intended to cast doubt on HDN

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## DionM (19 November 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Dion.
> 
> You may be interested in this thread discussion below
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8798
> ...




Hehehe, yes true.  (No offence taken, by the way).

I'm still suprised at the sharp decline.  While I've been trying to get away from explorers, these guys do have cash flow and have some vertical integration courtesy of their acquisition of Minvest.  I wanted some exposure to mining services so these guys looked like a nice way in.

Ah well, I'll keep holding and review in due course.  Just seems to have been no news to trigger the SP decline, and it has slid on comparatively low volumes as well.


----------



## DionM (20 November 2007)

Interesting behaviour today.

So far no volume (big fat 0).  First seller holding fast at 0.30 and a big order at 0.37, buyer at 0.27 earlier, now 0.275 but no dice.  And appears to be more buyers than sellers.

Any experts care to comment


----------



## moneymajix (4 December 2007)

Some nice news for Dion.



http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071204/pdf/3168pjzvwx69xj.pdf

*SHOOBRIDGE EXPLORATION UPDATE*

• 18 RC holes for 920 metres completed at Liberator Uranium Prospect.
• Spectrometer measurements from the RC drill cuttings have indicated two
significant zones of uranium mineralization.
• Diamond drilling underway at KMesa Iron Prospect.
• 15m thick iron rich horizon intersected.



Up 20%, 33.5c


Not many sellers.


----------



## moneymajix (21 February 2008)

*Re: Big announcement*

*UP 70% to 35c*

21 February 2008 ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
*
SPECTACULAR HIGH GRADE URANIUM DISCOVERED AT
SHOOBRIDGE PROJECT, NT*

Highlights

• Significant uranium assay results from recent RC drilling at the
Liberator prospect within the Shoobridge (NT) project include:
o 3m @ 6.05% (133 lb/t ) U3O8 from 39m including 1m @ 18.1%
(399 lb/t) U3O8 from 40m
o 6m@ 1.34% (29 lb/t) U3O8 from 19m including 1m @ 4.99%
(110 lb/t) U3O8 from 21m
• Mineralogy comprises uraninite (pitchblende – uranium oxide) and
torbernite (copper uranium phosphate)


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (21 February 2008)

*Re: Big announcement*



moneymajix said:


> *UP 70% to 35c*
> 
> 21 February 2008 ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
> *
> ...




wow, some really really good grades of U there, sorta like Cameco eat your heart out!

Did really well in a negative U mkt today I thought

I always liked the fact that HDN's U project was in U friendly NT


----------



## exgeo (21 February 2008)

Truly, these are staggering grades of uranium. If there's enough of it, then it'll definitely become a mine. None of the groundwater problems of cigar lake either (cameco's 20% U3O8 mine). To answer a much earlier question posed in this forum, garnet is generally used in industrial water-jet cutting processes.

I also like the idea that the stock might "wash it's own face", ie/ they can finance some or all of their exploration from the profits of the mining services business.


----------



## moneymajix (30 May 2008)

Another good announcement.



*30 May 2008 10:04 !  Maiden Coal Resource at Tabalong Project  *

18 METRE COAL THICKNESS INTERSECTIONS AND A
MAIDEN 11.3 MILLION TONNE COAL RESOURCE AT
THE TABALONG COAL PROJECT.

THE TABALONG COAL PROJECT IS POISED TO PROVIDE
HADDINGTON RESOURCES LIMITED WITH AN ENTRY INTO THE
THERMAL COAL MARKET.


32.5c (hit 36c)


----------



## DionM (25 June 2008)

Full steam ahead for HDN!

New ANN out today about further expansion (possible) of the drill business with an acquisition, and of course being pushed up by resources.

Been hovering mid to high 40s lately and pushing through 50 today.

Still holding from the 30s so some profits so far.

Still deciding whether to jump off and take profits or let this one run and ride out the inevitable ups and downs ...


----------



## System (20 October 2010)

Haddington Resources Limited (HDN) is now known as Altura Mining Limited (AJM).

Discussion of this company continues in the AJM thread, which can be found here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20853

This thread has now been closed.


----------

